# Joseph raising money



## ageez (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, I'm not sure if this is the done thing, but I thought I would just add the link to my son's Just Giving page. He is walking for JDRF in October, but has already started fundraising. If any of you would like to contribute a small amount, it would be much appreciated!

www.justgiving.com/TeamJoseph


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

He's made a great start! I'd suggest increasing the target - people are sometimes more reluctant to donate if the target has been reached  Good luck!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2012)

Go Jo !   Well done you & team !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2012)

Havnt looked at site lately. Hope its doing ok !


----------



## ageez (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes Hobie, doing well, although we are going to step up our efforts in September, as the walk itself gets closer.

Joseph is JDRF's fundraiser of the week this week, so if you receive their emails, look out for his picture!

www.justgiving.com/TeamJoseph


----------

